# Adria Vision : Electric Hookup cable



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

When I bought my motorhome it didn't come with a hook up cable. As a former caravanner I found this surprising but accepted it. Was the dealer correct or is it simply missing. I've bought one since but it does seem strange when you consider that the motorhome comes with a battery to charge up and stuff that runs on mains electric.


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Bacchus

I beleive most dealers supply an EHU cable


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

maggielou said:


> I believe most dealers supply an EHU cable


I think they would if you asked them to. When we got our new one, we transferred everything across, but if I were a dealer, I'd try to make sure any new motorhomers had all the little bits and pieces they needed - gas bottle, hookup cable and water hose.

Gerald


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

When we bought our Hymer from Deepcar a few years back they provided an electric hookup lead, a 13kg propane gas bottle with regulator and even a brand new trolley jack. Now that seems sensible to me as the van won't function without the first two and every car I've ever owned came with a jack capable of raising the vehicle to change a wheel. All these essential articles are something I would insist on as a condition of sale when negotiating with any dealer.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi Bacchus

Our new Adria didn't come with a EHU cable but we had a £250 voucher to spend in the shop.

Paul


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah - but you guys didn't have MY dealer!


----------

